# Warning on padlocks!



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Do not use these to secure anything you wouldent put a please rob me sign on. These can easily be opened in less than 10 seconds. You can open one with a soda can and some scissors. Even the heavy duty ones can easily be cracked. It only takes me around one minute to make the shim and open the lock (only 6 seconds for the lock part). They are pretty much useless. Just thought I would let yall know.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish I knew how. I've got a bunch of locks without keys that I never could get into. :dunno:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Very good observation.  I can pop almost any padlock with my bolt cutters in about 2 seconds. Padlocks only keep honest people out.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a battery-powered "dremel" style tool. There isn't a lock that I can't open if I wanted in - key or no key.

I also have a way of opening "any" padlock - but - I won't post it because it will give the wrong people an idea that they don't need. :surrender:


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Older style Master combo locks are just as bad! I can pick them in... I think my record is 45 seconds? It's been a few years, but yeah, those :ignore: locks arent worth the money you spend on 'em!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks pretty easy.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

GREAT GOOGLEY MOOGLEY! I now feel unsafe about the lock on my shed! A trained raccoon can do that! No wonder my feed pail gets raided all the time!


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

backlash said:


> YouTube - How To Open A Combo Lock With A Soda Can
> 
> Looks pretty easy.


It is very easy.


----------



## jaded (May 20, 2010)

So what kind of locks are you suggesting that the every-day Joe can't open so easily? We all have sheds, garages and stuff that need to be locked up.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

backlash said:


> YouTube - How To Open A Combo Lock With A Soda Can
> 
> Looks pretty easy.


that is SOOOO much easier than the way I learned! Er... I mean...:nuts: thanks for the heads up! Maybe those Brinks Daylocks, or a BEST lock would be more secure? Dunno.:dunno:


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I took building trades at the vo-tech high school. Our shop teacher had just the right touch to pop open any combination lock with his hammer. If you forgot you combo or somebody did the old switch out your lock trick, he could open it with just a light, flick of the wrist type swing. He never broke a lock, you couldn't tell it was forced open. 

That kid's lucky he didn't slice open his fingers. The smart crooked kids leave a handle on the shim to make it easier to work down into the lock. You cut out a T shape not a square. The top of the T becomes your handle. 

You can look for an enclosed high security round lock, the one's you would find on the door of a work van in a city, but if someone wants in, they're getting in. I worked at a warehouse that spent thousands of dollars to upgrade to hardened locks for all the trailers. They bosses were proud of themselves and were showing off their new toys. You should have seen the looks on the faces of the big wigs when I ( a 19yo kid at the time) pointed out that their hundred dollar lock was held on to a wooden door with 2 small bolts. I told them I don't have to break their lock, just use a pipe to pull the bolts through the door and I'm in. Nothing like watching three 6-figure income jaws hit the floor from a statement by a $6 an hr kid. They should have asked me first, I could have them some money 

Any lock can be broken into. Many of those U-bolt bicycle/motorcycle locks can be opened with a bic pen. Remember those popular car clubs? Why cut through 3/4" of harden club when you can just cut through a plastic steering wheel. ( I know there's a thin metal rod inside the wheel, but it's mostly plastic) Our youth has it all posted on youtube. Learn to get free soda from a vending machine or hot wire a car, it's all there.

My best lock is 95 pounds, most of my friends won't even come in if I'm not right there in the room. My back up lock is small it's only 9 millimeters.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

does that soda can trick work on keyed locks too?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

what about the fahgettaboudit (sp?) or the onguard brute std-5001 (?) they are bike u-locks with $5,000 theft insurance/warranties

I guess ANY (functional) lock can be gotten around with enough time/effort, I guess the question is, is it worth it (to the thief)? :dunno:


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

It should work on any pad lock. It's like using a credit card to open a door. It pushes in the catch and lets the lock open. 

Most of the time those "unbreakable" locks are put around something "soft" like a fence post or traffic sign. Even if the lock is unbreakable the other object isn't. Just like cutting a steering wheel with bolt cutters to remove a car club.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We have a back-up plan for the padlock on our gate ... We have a sign (about the size of a stop sign) on it ...

The sign states - I can make it to the other gate in 2.8 seconds ... can you? Then it has a picture of a Great Pyrenees in the middle. 

Play on peoples fears ... dogs, snakes and spiders 

The other sign I liked was - My son loves his snakes ... and they don't like company ... this was posted beside his front door. 

Not that all signs work, like the padlocks they may slow a person down.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

you have the right idea. My alarm system is about 100#.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

backlash said:


> YouTube - How To Open A Combo Lock With A Soda Can
> 
> Looks pretty easy.


i just tried that trick with the same master lock in the video and another smaller lock. neither time did it work. i did take a closer look at the video and replicated the results by putting in the combination before i put in the piece of aluminum can. at first i thought i was doing it wrong because pushing the piece down, it just deforms inside the lock and does nothing. then i tried from the side and there's no way that it can unlock from going around the side. the aluminum isn't strong enough to push the catch out of the way. at least from my experience it was.

any input on this?


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

It often depends on the cans strength. I can tell you that it isint fake because I have done it many times.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> It often depends on the cans strength. I can tell you that it isint fake because I have done it many times.


so different cans are stronger than others? it was a yoohoo can btw, felt the same as a normal soda can


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bstickler92 said:


> so different cans are stronger than others? it was a yoohoo can btw, felt the same as a normal soda can


I know that Coca Cola cans are definitely thinner than Pepsi cans :scratch


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I know that Coca Cola cans are definitely thinner than Pepsi cans :scratch


the yoohoo can i used fit barely in but still got deformed by the mechanism and managed to cut my thumb a couple times while pushing so where's the good trade off?


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

The ease of getting into most padlocks is why I moved to the Mul-T-Lock C-Series Padlock for my BOL. I augment the lock with hardened steel chain from Israel so that the chain and lock are protected from most attempts to defeat them. A person would do better just ramming the gate with their car then working over the lock/chain. Though the last person who tried that left us a really nice bumper... Grin.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

of course, if one doesn't already know how to make it, people can BUY thermite off Ebay... :gaah:


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Having a padlock, even if it doesn't deter or stop a criminal can mean the difference between a felony and a misdemeanor. In a work related case it meant instead of a recorded phone report and computer generated form being sent to us, we had an officer show up.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Very good observation.  I can pop almost any padlock with my bolt cutters in about 2 seconds. Padlocks only keep honest people out.


 EXACTLY !!!! that is all they do 
if a person really wants in they will bring an ax, chain saw, torch, ect
when i build my next house there will be a large underground room with a hidden door. if they can't find the door it will be tough for them to steal my stuff......rite ?

piglett


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

piglett said:


> if they can't find the door it will be tough for them to steal my stuff......rite ?


Especially if you put a shelf unit in front of it.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Ain't y'all heard of a Kentucky key ( bolt cutters lol ). Most if not all locks are just to keep honest folks out the thiefs all ready know how to defeat them.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Francon said:


> you have to cut thru the entire body of the lock. You definitely can't get to it with a boltcutter..


Sorry. Not true. If you cut the correct side first, the lock will pivot on the uncut side. If you chose the wrong side, cut the other. The body of the lock will fall away.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

They're talking about the circular locks that don't leave any shank exposed. The weakness of those locks is the shackle they are locked onto. Most of the time the giant, indestructible, super reinforced lock is held to the door with 3 or 4 little self tapping wood screws. Like when the car club was the hot item. Crooks just cut the plastic steering wheel to remove the club.


----------

